# Foods for backpacking



## jbrown50 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm planning a week long hike in the north Ga. mountains, what foods and snacks would you take along? What is your favorite freeze dried meal? Weight is a very big issue for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to ask, are you going by yourself or with a more experienced backpacker?


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 23, 2010)

It's heavy, but a little jar of peanut butter will be something you will enjoy very much. The density is all fats and protein, so it's "good weight" in hiking terms.  

Go a step further and take a little jar of grape jelly and mash up a loaf of white bread into dough for space consideration. It will be your little secret. Sure, a little weight, but it's all carbs, sugars, proteins, and fats. Again, good weight.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 23, 2010)

Small dry beans like black beans and blackeyed peas are very lightweight, and you can soak them while you hike. Whatever water you keep for drinking, put the beans in it. You'll have to refill it more often because volume is taken up by the beans, but the final result, if you start them the night before, and hike all day with them, is a bottle full of soaked beans you can put in a pot of boiling water with chili spice and have bean chili with no additional weight. 

You can make cornbread to go with it... it's just cornmeal and water, you can add some dehydrated milk if you wish... 

With water, you can turn a half-ounce of weight into 2 pounds of delicious food. 

If this is your first time backpacking, pack more food than you think you need.


----------



## Knowledge97 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tuna in a pouch is a great option. Tons of protein, not a lot of weight, and very easy to open. Beef jerky and mixed nuts are very important too.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 23, 2010)

Some sort of trusted water filtration system is a must, then...

Dried beans, rice, packaged soup mixes, sardines, peanut butter, salt, pepper, garlic powder, jerky, trail mix, 4 cups of Bisquick (great for biscuits or pancakes), freeze dried meats, coffee, sugar, instant drink mix... The list can go on and on.

Try cracking 6 (or so) eggs into a small plastic jar then cover the opening with 3 layers of plastic wrap and screw the lid on tight.  They pour out one at a time and can be stored in a creek or bury the jar to keep it cool.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 24, 2010)

Around my family somebody always makes a treat that my departed Granny always had at Christmas, called victory cake.  I always like it and I always wondered if it wouldn't might make a good backpacking food.

The ingredients are a box of graham crackers, a bag of marshmallows, a box of raisins, 2 or 3 cups of chopped pecans (have used walnuts too) and a half cup of milk to melt the marshmallows in (gently over very low heat).  You crumble all the crackers, then everything gets mixed up by hand, then you pack it all right back into the cracker box, lined with wax paper.  (Don't open the box normally, you cut the broad side on three edges so you have big hinged cover for it.) 

It fits perfectly then you refrigerate it.  I'm sure you could sub water or something else for the milk and then is nothing to spoil for lack of a fridge.  So it is a energy loaf the size of a cracker box and I think I could probably survive for at least a couple weeks with this alone.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.trailcooking.com/recipes/types/lunch


----------



## seasick (Aug 24, 2010)

MRE'S Have almost everything you need exept water. Some of them actually taste good. They are packed small and light weight for what you get. I like the heater meals. If you buy mre's check the experation date. It seems like they are good for around 2-3 years.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 24, 2010)

Dried beans... like Fletch mentioned.

For a snack, ALMONDS!!  they are high in calories and protein and you can pack them in baggies in every crevice of your pack.

I saw a guy take a jar of peanut butter and empty it into a ziploc bag.  He would open the corner and just squeeze it into his mouth.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 25, 2010)

How about a little spaghetti?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NRB5Qe_Xp-A?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NRB5Qe_Xp-A?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2010)

Hopefully you'll revisit this thread before you go on your hike. Do me a favor, a lot can happen in a week on the trail. Please file an itenerary with the respective county EMA's that you will be hiking through. It could make a difference..


----------



## rockerZ71 (Aug 26, 2010)

I like to wrap pizza sauce, pepperoni, cheese, and jalapenos in tortillas and wrap them in foil and then throw 'em on some coals for a few minutes for dinner


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 26, 2010)

this is something I have always dreamed of doing.  tell me what you have in the backpack and the configuration it is packed.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Food*

I wouldn't bring anything else. This is all we carried to Alaska. I was dropped off in a remote area for a week and we had plenty.http://mountainhouse.com/

Great bars with everything you need for energy. We really just ate these while out hunting and ate the Mountain House for supper. http://www.clifbar.com/


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 26, 2010)

thurmongene said:


> this is something I have always dreamed of doing.  tell me what you have in the backpack and the configuration it is packed.



I have a list that would make your head spin.
Most people over pack. They just bring stuff they will never use. I will pull my list tonight and try to get it too you. It is based on a remote Alaska hunt from bush plane. So mine is also very weight restrictive.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully you'll revisit this thread before you go on your hike. Do me a favor, a lot can happen in a week on the trail. Please file an itenerary with the respective county EMA's that you will be hiking through. It could make a difference..



Very good idea.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 26, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> I have a list that would make your head spin.
> Most people over pack. They just bring stuff they will never use. I will pull my list tonight and try to get it too you. It is based on a remote Alaska hunt from bush plane. So mine is also very weight restrictive.



Here is a list. Might not make your head spin but sure made my wallet spin before the moose hunt last year.


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 26, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> I wouldn't bring anything else. This is all we carried to Alaska. I was dropped off in a remote area for a week and we had plenty.http://mountainhouse.com/
> 
> Great bars with everything you need for energy. We really just ate these while out hunting and ate the Mountain House for supper. http://www.clifbar.com/



x2!!!!  Mountain house is the best!  Beef stroganof  is the best.  Sweet and sour chicken aint bad either.  They are so good I would eat them even if I wasnt in the middle of nowhere.  Make sure you have a jetboil or some other type of portable stove.  Makes cooking much easier.  I wouldnt carry anything in a jar or anything with moisture in it.  Unnecessary weight.

Go grab some iodine pills as well.  Fill up straight from the sream, drop two of those pills in there and wait a while and you have drinkable water.

Clif bars are yummy but overpriced.  I like the power bar granola bars. Tuna is yummy but doesnt do much for you and its heavy.  I  usually bring it but I wouldnt miss it if I didnt.

Oatmeal in the morning.  That stuff fills you up quick and lasts a long time in your stomach.

Also...bring twice as many pairs of socks as you think you will need, and then bring a few more.


----------



## rockerZ71 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just use iodine drops.  The taste is fine, and I'm pretty sure it works (I have never had a problem)


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 27, 2010)

We used a water filter in Alaska. I have the MSR brand. 






This model screws onto the 32oz. bottles like the ones at REI and other camping stores. That way all you have to do is drop the hose in clear water and it pumps straight into your bottle. I think the threads are also the same on those Hydration bladders in the backpacks. 
 This is the bottle i use.





I hope this helps. Yes the pills work. I keep those too if the pump fails.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 27, 2010)

Speaking of P-nut butter, I was on a kayaking trip and I saw one lady that had it in packets like you see ketchup or mustard. I didn't have a chance to ask where she got it.


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 27, 2010)

Horse2292, I don't have the software to download that list.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2010)

thurmongene said:


> Horse2292, I don't have the software to download that list.


 
Go here and download the Excel file viewer..

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f9-ce06-4e1c-8dcf-f33f669dbc3a&displaylang=en


----------



## dturnersr (Aug 27, 2010)

don't forget instant mash potatoes....grits....you can also do searches on whiteblaze.com or do a search on the AT for packing lists... pay attention to the suggestion of an itenarary...survival/emergency gear...


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 28, 2010)

thurmongene said:


> Horse2292, I don't have the software to download that list.



Okay I will post it different then.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Again thi was a for an Alaskan moose hunt.Your list will be smaller.*

PACK 		
		backpack
		pack cover
		heavy weight trash bags
		hydration bladder
		camera/batteries
		carabiners

SHELTER		
		tent, rain fly,poles
		stakes
		ground cloth


BEDDING		
		sleeping bag/waterproof sack
		sleeping bag liner
		sleeping pad

GENERAL GEAR		
		flashlights
		cell phone/sat phone
		gps/batteries
		video camera/batteries
		maps/with waterproof bag
		compass
		pen/paper
		550 cord
		fishing gear
		shovel
		rope
		come a long
		bow saw
		axe
		hatchet
		tarp

HUNTING		

		spotting scope
		tripod
		binoculars/neck strap
		license/tags
		photo id
		rifle/bullets/cleaning kit/case
		pistol/bullets/cleaning kit/holster
		pocket knife
		knife sharpner
		bone saw
		salt
		latex gloves
		skinning knife
		game bags
		lightweight ground cloth
		tape measure
		snares
		shooting sticks
		moose call

FIRST AID		
		complete first aid kit
		whistle
		fire starter
		duct tape
		emergency calories
		safety pins
		sun shower

HYGIENE		
		toilet paper
		hand sanitizer
		soap
		toothbrush/paste
		chapstick
		towels
		insect repellant

FOOD PREPERATION		
		water bottles
		stove
		fuel
		lighter
		pots
		cups
		plates
		utensils
		water purifier
		hydration tablets
		freeze dried meals
		energy bars
		coffee/pot
		cooler

CLOTHING IN PACK		
		socks
		liner socks
		long underwear top
		long underwear bottom
		underwear
		raingear top
		raingear bottom
		insulating gloves
		fleece beanie
		head net
		wind shirt or vest
		t-shirt
		camp shoes
		water proof sack

CLOTHING TO WEAR		
		hat
		watch/alarm
		boots
		socks
		liner socks
		hiking pants
		underwear
		handkerchief
		t-shirt
		long sleeve shirt
		sunglasses/hard case
		gaiters

STUFF AT TRUCK		
		change of clothes
		tote for meat/hide
		More salt
		trash bags for dirty gear
		battery chargers/convertors


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 28, 2010)

WHOW ! !  what a great list.  that took lots of thought.  How long were you there?  Was this list for just one person?  How many bags/backpacks did it take?    I'm very impressed.


----------



## horse2292 (Aug 29, 2010)

This was more than a few packs. We were dropped off from a flaot plane on a remote lake about 25 miles east of Talketna Alaska. With the plane we had 2 people and a total weight of 700 pounds. Both of us weighed 200 each with clothes and boots. So figure this list weighing 300  lbs including your hunting gear.  trust me it adds up fast. We had to leave some stuff. We made some poor choices on some food products that stayed at the dock. Similar to some of the food choices above. We opted to leave a 45 LC at the dock also while in remote bear country. I carried a bow and my other 45LC. My buddy carried a custom 338.


----------



## antique41 (Aug 29, 2010)

My daughter and I just finished a 41 mile hike on the AT from Sam's Gap to Hot Springs. We try to pack light, so freeze dried food forms the basis for our main meals(supper).  Breakfast is granola bars, lunch is homemade venison jerky and mini-bagels/pita/tortillas(whole wheat last the longest.  I suck water from springheads, my daughter uses iodine pills.  My pack for the 3 1/2 day trip weighed 24 pounds with food and water.  We also bring along some home made gorp.  Hers has M & Ms or chocolate pieces, mine doesn't(quad bypass).


----------



## quick68 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have not tried to live for a week off of them, but we usually have some A-Pack Ready Meals with us along with other food. For  a MRE type meal, they are pretty good. One pack will have around 1200 calories of food with condiments and a spork. Mountain House is also good. Just make sure you can/will eat what you pack.


----------



## kletzenklueffer (Sep 1, 2010)

Get a water filter like the MSR or a Katadyne. I use a Katadyne hiker and have for three years. It was about $50 at REI. It filters around 99.995% or crud out of the water. you can drink clean water out of a mud puddle by using it. The dirtier the water, the fast the filter fills up, but I've filtered at least a few hundred gallons with it, filling up my water bladder, my sons, camp drinking water, etc. It's worth the money and the weight. 

I keep iodine tabs for back up.


----------



## allenww (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mash up a loaf....*

"Go a step further and take a little jar of grape jelly and mash up a loaf of white bread into dough for space consideration. It will be your little secret. Sure, a little weight, but it's all carbs, sugars, proteins, and fats. Again, good weight."


In the 60's, I went to Canada with my Explorer troop.
We used a vise to squeeze over 50 loaves of store bread into one pack.  After two weeks, you had to use a spatula to split a loaf into slices. 

On the upside, we didn't see mold until better than half way.

     wa


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 3, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Speaking of P-nut butter, I was on a kayaking trip and I saw one lady that had it in packets like you see ketchup or mustard. I didn't have a chance to ask where she got it.



http://www.summithut.com/products/peanut-butter/

http://www.scoutgear.com/ju014.html

http://www.justinsnutbutter.com/index.php

http://onlinestore.smucker.com/display_category.cfm?cat_id=22

http://www.wildernessdining.com/pp911112.html


Jerky (various proteins) 
Nuts including almonds
ClifBars
Granola with freeze-dried fruit
Peanut butter
Pop Tarts  (Not many...just a few for that little bit of sweetness.)


^ What we take

Friend of mine also takes honey packets, but for me it's too messy.


----------



## curtcook (Oct 2, 2010)

have to agree with horse, mountain house is the best way and they r yummy!!!! i order them n bulk online but have seen it @ academy sports. have a blast


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 3, 2010)

+1 on Mountain House.  Stroganoff and Lasagna are my favorites that they make.  They are light.  Bring that with a large Nalgene & MSR filter, as well as a jetboil or Whisper Lite and your food & water needs are taken care of for under 5#.


----------



## Fireman26 (Oct 3, 2010)

Definately a water filtration system.  I normally take foods such as beef jerky, jolly ranchers and or trail mix for snacks.  Mountain House is a good brand of freeze dried meals, and they dont taste that bad.  Dried beans and peas, mac and cheese, instant rice with a boullion cube for seasoning, ramen noodles, summer sausage or any other cooked and vaccume sealed meat.  If you are going on a long trip try to pack foods that are packed with carbs such as pasta and rice, youll need them for energy.  I hope this helps.


----------



## garnede (Oct 25, 2010)

I lived in Alaska for 3 1/2 years, with lots of hunting, remote camping, camoeing, and hiking.  Go to Amazon.com and buy a copy of *The Back-Country Kitchen: Camp Cooking for Canoeists, Hikers, and Anglers*.  This book gives you recipes, how to dehydrate your own ingredients, and how to best cook on the go.  Just because you are camping does not mean you have to eat bad food.  Don't buy something for the trail that you would not eat at home.  If you like brown sugar in your ostmeal, then you better bring some with you, or better yet put the dry oatmeal in a ziplock with the brown sugar already mixed in.  , by the way don't bring a whole box of oatmeal because you won't eat it. (and the box is extra weight)  

If what you are taking is in a box or multiple bags the remove the un-needed packaging.  A MRE is not a good hiking food, it weighs too much, it is over packed, and you may only like part of the meal.  If you go with a MRE, then unpackage it, remove the boxes, remove anything you don't like and then put it into your pack.  You should shoot for 100 calories per ounce of food.  If you are not averaging close to this, then you are using camping food, not hiking food.  take some sweets, but focus on savory and especially carbs.  Every time I leave the woods, I am craving carbs.  

For the dried beans group, if you bring the beans to a boil and the remove from heat for one hour, then cook for 15-30 minutes you will be better off than carying them in your water bottle all day.  Also a jetboil is great for boiling water, but nothing else.  If you want a stove then get something like the MSR Whisperlight or international.


----------



## floyd242 (Oct 28, 2010)

I always have foil packs of tuna and ramen noodles in my pack.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 29, 2010)

seasick said:


> MRE'S Have almost everything you need exept water. Some of them actually taste good. They are packed small and light weight for what you get. I like the heater meals. If you buy mre's check the experation date. It seems like they are good for around 2-3 years.



X's 2!


----------

